# Petit Godin 3726



## steve stumpp (Jan 13, 2013)

I have recently acquired a Petit Godin 3726 (small oval). The manufacturer' tag on the back states that the stove is rated as "au charbon" (for coal). It is in nice shape, but after I got it home I noticed that the exhaust box is sized for a 4" flue.
Now, I love the appearance of the stove. But burning coal is a bit of a problem for me. I was planning on obtaining a 4"-5" adapter, running 5" flue about 7' up to the ceiling, and then going to 6" for the last 8'-10'.
Will this work for wood, or will it just turn into a smoking dragon, and fill the room with smoke?
Any suggestions?


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 13, 2013)

They can be very nice little woodstoves!  One thing I can't remember about the ovals:  On the petit, there is an exhaust manifold, and the flue collar can be attached at the upper or lower position, depending on  how strong the draft in the chimney.  Does that appear to be the case on yours too?  If so, hook nthe flue colla to the upper position.  Better draft, fewer potential problems.

Be sure wood is pretty well split, I remember the top loading lid a bit on the tight side.  Happy heating!!


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Why not go to 6" right away?


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 110 cm ( about 4.3 inch) outlet on my large round Godin. At the stove outlet I step up to a 5" flue. It is about 6 feet to the thimble where it enters a clay lined 22 foot long 8x12 flue. I usually burn coal but when I need a quick hot fire just to get the chill out of the house I burn wood. As long as your stove is still reasonable air-tight you can control the burn and not have smoke problems. The "air wick" behind the front firebrick lining introduces enough air to help control the smoke. Your 15' to 17' of 5" & 6" round should give enough draft for it to burn well if there are no other problems. The Godin is not the best wood stove, frequent reloads and minimal ash capacity, but it does burn cleanly. 

KaptJaq


----------



## steve stumpp (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement all.
As to the exhaust manifold, mine does have the flue hole in the lower position. I do not see a good way to reverse that without replacing it. I guess I could see if Inventex has a replacement exhaust manifold with the flue hole in the upper position.


----------



## steve stumpp (Jan 14, 2013)

defiant3 said:


> Why not go to 6" right away?


I could be wrong, but I thought that going with 5" in the beginning would create a better draft (heat up sooner).  I am worried that going directly from 4" to 6" might be a not draft as well, given the differences in x-sectional area.
What say you?


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 14, 2013)

steve stumpp said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought that going with 5" in the beginning would create a better draft (heat up sooner). I am worried that going directly from 4" to 6" might be a not draft as well, given the differences in x-sectional area.
> What say you?


 
I like staying as close to the designed outlet size as possible as long as possible. 5" to your thimble ( through wall?, ceiling box?) would probably be the best...

KaptJaq


----------



## steve stumpp (Jan 14, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> I like staying as close to the designed outlet size as possible as long as possible. 5" to your thimble ( through wall?, ceiling box?) would probably be the best...
> 
> KaptJaq


That is what I was thinking also - 5" up to the ceiling, where it changes to 6" triple-wall.
Thanks.


----------

